# Close Ups Of Watches



## Nobbyy (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi all

I have a Nikon D60 and am having provblems taking decent pics of my watches even when it is set to macro mode - the autofocus wont work when I gett too close - nay thoughts please?


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

I use super macro for close ups when you select macro hold the button down and an S appears in the middle of the flower.

i'm not using same camera as you but you might have this feature. I find it works very well but you need a very steady hand or a tripod. I usually put my elbow onto a hard surface to steady the camera.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

You may need a screw in macro special lens?

Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Try manually focusing at different distances, I suspect ( as Mike says ) your too close..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

your lens will have written on it what the minimum distance is. Even in macro if that distance is for example 60cm it's no use going in closer.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

pg tips said:


> your lens will have written on it what the minimum distance is. Even in macro if that distance is for example 60cm it's no use going in closer.


What he said. If you have a high resolution (and you do because the D60 is a fantastic camera) you also have an alternative... crop and zoom your pictures with PS or some similar software


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Said it before, I'll say it again. You've got to use a tripod and a timer (so that your finger touching the shutter button doesn't shake the camera) and macro mode, even if you take it normally and then crop in Photoshop/PSP/whatever.

These are made by a firm called Petco, they're soo good I have two.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Said it before, I'll say it again. You've got to use a tripod and a timer


Oh yeah, a tripod is crucial. I don't a timer but I have a big, heavy tripod that really holds the camera steady so no twitching possible... it's an old German Bilora Stabilo.


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Nobbyy said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a Nikon D60 and am having provblems taking decent pics of my watches even when it is set to macro mode - the autofocus wont work when I gett too close - nay thoughts please?


+1 to what has already been said, also, just because your camera has a "macro" mode (which is only an auto exposure mode with aperture settings orientated towards macro photography) doesn't mean it is going to/can take macro photographs. You need a proper 1:1 macro lens for that.

Personally, I have found only spot-mode auto focus works for macro (and I prefer manual focus) and whilst a tripod is great for still-life shots, you won't get up-close and personal to these things if you try setting up a tripod!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh, yes, adjustable focus modes (spot, wide, off-center) can be helpful, but usually I just center the subject and shoot, I don't crop in-camera.

Here's a macro shot taken years and years ago with my first digicam, a superb little punter called the Fuji MX2700. (It was a whopping 2.1MP at the time :huh:, had great color fidelity, and what's more it would fit into your pocket when most digicams wouldnt fit in your car's glovebox.)

[IMG alt="fly_fuck_detail.jpg"]http://chromejob.com/images/fly_fuck_detail.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> [IMG alt="fly_fuck_detail.jpg"]http://chromejob.com/images/fly_fuck_detail.jpg[/IMG]


Errr... is animal po***g****y allowed on the forum? :lookaround:

(edited with ***** so google doesn't send that kind of crowd into here  )


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

David Spalding said:


> Oh, yes, adjustable focus modes (spot, wide, off-center) can be helpful, but usually I just center the subject and shoot, I don't crop in-camera.
> 
> Here's a macro shot taken years and years ago with my first digicam, a superb little punter called the Fuji MX2700. (It was a whopping 2.1MP at the time :huh:, had great color fidelity, and what's more it would fit into your pocket when most digicams wouldnt fit in your car's glovebox.)
> 
> [IMG alt="fly_fuck_detail.jpg"]http://chromejob.com/images/fly_fuck_detail.jpg[/IMG]


I could swear the little bloke has a smile on his face...... :man_in_love:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Just to add a couple more points to what has already been covered.

Get a cable or wireless shutter release, that way you won't be directly touching the camera. Increase the light on the subject and stop the lens down a bit, if possible. Increasing the available light often helps the camera to autofocus more accurately.

Later,

William


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have found that in macro mode my camera is much more effective at focusing in natural light and the tripod is not required.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

:blush: I'll duly accept my penance if the mod wants to remove my "nature photography" and up my warning level.

I've got a camera that, when you hold a particular button, shows you a live histogram of color and light levels. Helps for the "manumatic" modes where you can set exposure or shutter length. Handy feature, check your manual you may have the same and didn't realize it.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > [IMG alt="fly_fuck_detail.jpg"]http://chromejob.com/images/fly_fuck_detail.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


She looks like she could kick his a$$!!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

DMP said:


> [IMG alt="5593294149_3b98d5625f_z.j...kr.com/5148/5593294149_3b98d5625f_z.jpg[/IMG]


DMP - Nice shot - look at that depth-of-field! What is that... like 3mm...??? (lots of light with a small aperture=Large F-Stop setting). Sweeeet!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Close up watch picture you say?










:victory:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Close up watch picture you say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot! I know it was on purpose but it's a shame that cluttering of hands. How did you originally took it? Macro lens or macro Photoshop?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's a couple I tried. Sure it's not straight and so on but getting there.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I shot this one free handed while the watch was on my wrist today. It's a wonder I got anything, I was shaking like I was in a bouncy castle. :lol:










Later,

William


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Shock setting and how it should look after oiling......

taken with my new microscope at work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> How did you originally took it? Macro lens or macro Photoshop?


Tiny Canon Ixus (4 megapixel model) set on macro mode.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here's my contribution. Index wheel from a Longines 6512 taken with Canon 1000D + 60mm macro lens + extension tubes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Tiny Canon Ixus (4 megapixel model) set on macro mode.


Yeah, I see! Those are great little cameras! My Canon DSLR can't pull one that close (well, not the camera's fault but the lens I have).


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Nobbyy

I had the same issue and googled 'taking macro's and the camera model' and as expected found youtube videos showing me how.

What it told me was that (as per posts above), for each camera there is a physical distance (mine about 12 inches) you can't go inside to get an in focus shot with macro setting on, at which point you have to use your zoom to get the real close ups.

Not put this into practice yet but I'm pretty sure it will work - try it and/or search youtube for guides.

Regards

Redd


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Most cameras incorporate a "digital zoom" feature (in addition to optical zoom) which (in my experience) simply crops the image to the area you want, or zooms in the CCD data, resulting in pixelation. It's the first thing I turn off on all my cameras. (It may've gotten better in recent years, I wouldn't know. I lay my trust in Photoshop's interpolation formulas for enlarging images after the fact.)


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Awesome pictures guys :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Nobbyy said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a Nikon D60 and am having problems taking decent pics of my watches even when it is set to macro mode - the autofocus wont work when I gett too close - nay thoughts please?


No where in the league of other posters, but here's a resent "macro" that I shot....










The trick wasn't putting the camera up really, really close, but using a camera with great resolution (mine's 9 megapixels), so that when you put the camera 5-8" from the subject, and you crop down the resulting pic, you've still captured a small detail.

Just experiment, it costs nothing to develop digital camera film.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


>


 k: :notworthy:

That one is really nice! (and so is the subject model







)


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Canon EOS 40D + EF 50/1,4 USM + Raynox macro lense =


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Some fantastic pics on here B)

'Fraid i'm not too good with a camera but have taken a couple that i'm happy-ish with..

Camera is a Nikon D40, I used some cheap close up lenses off fleabay..

Altanus Flieger..










Getat sterile dial..



















Some fish and bugs..

Bearded Corydoras..










Panchax










This beggar scared off Miss Tuffet :thumbsup:










BTW, The fish are around 40mm long..

John


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

mitadoc said:


> Canon EOS 40D + EF 50/1,4 USM + Raynox macro lense =


My link

My link

My link


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I have tried all sorts with the NIKON that I bought recently to capture the etched crown and just couldn't get it. But using my phone and an 8X loupe I managed to get close. Strangely as the camera auto focuses for a second it is perfect but as it settles on it's final setting it just seems to blurred a bit.



















Almost visible.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I really like the rubies shining on this one...


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

David Spalding said:


> Said it before, I'll say it again. You've got to use a tripod and a timer (so that your finger touching the shutter button doesn't shake the camera) and macro mode, even if you take it normally and then crop in Photoshop/PSP/whatever.
> 
> These are made by a firm called Petco, they're soo good I have two.


I thought i needed a stand, will it fit a kodak easyshare? it has a hole underneath on the left side


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep... The threads on cameras and tripods are 'universal'


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

jasonm said:


> Yep... The threads on cameras and tripods are 'universal'


Thanks for your help, so all you have to do is put the camara on its tripod and set the timer, you dont have to buy the lead with a button on the end?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If it has a timer then that should be enough


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

David Spalding said:


> These are made by a firm called *Petco*, they're soo good I have two.


I sent someone on a wild goose chase, sorry. They're made by *PEDCO*. I've added a window-mount Pedco to my array, it's also super-tough and usable.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

jasonm said:


> If it has a timer then that should be enough


Thanks again


----------

